# Upgraded brakes



## RRsRRs (Nov 24, 2017)

My Roscoe 7 came with Tektro M285 hydraulic disc setup.

I'm 230lbs. What would be a better brake setup for around $200?


----------



## RRsRRs (Nov 24, 2017)

Noob needs some help!

I've decided to go with;

- Levers / calipers: Shimano Saint BR-M820 Disc Brake | Jenson USA
- 180mm Rotors: Shimano XT SM-RT86 6 Bolt Ice-Tech Rotor | Jenson USA

My 2018 Trek Roscoe 7 came with 160mm rotors but I don't know which adapter I need?
Adapter page --> Brake Adapters | Jenson USA

Is this the correct adapter?
Shimano F180P/P2 Disc Brake Adaptor | Jenson USA


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

RRsRRs said:


> Is this the correct adapter?
> Shimano F180P/P2 Disc Brake Adaptor | Jenson USA


Yes, for the rear.

If you are already upgrading rotors, you might as well go to a 203mm rotor in the front. If you are upgrading to a 203mm from 160mm in the front you will need this adapter.
Shimano F203P/P Disc Brake Adapter | Jenson USA


----------



## RRsRRs (Nov 24, 2017)

askibum02 said:


> Yes, for the rear.
> 
> If you are already upgrading rotors, you might as well go to a 203mm rotor in the front. If you are upgrading to a 203mm from 160mm in the front you will need this adapter.
> Shimano F203P/P Disc Brake Adapter | Jenson USA


I checked the specs for the stock fork and the manufacture said max is 200mm. I'm not sure if 3mm will make a difference or not so I ordered the 180mm to be on the safe side.

I'm hoping those along with the Zee brake setup will work for me. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

3mm won't make a difference, it is only a 1.5mm difference in radius. If you haven't order, you can save yourself a bit of money by getting the SLX rear brake. Most of your stopping power comes from the front brake if you are "doing it right."

I have been running the Saint 203 front and SLX 180 rear for a few years now on my Camber. I could NOT be happier. I think you will be happy with the mixed brakes too.


----------



## RRsRRs (Nov 24, 2017)

It was too late, I had already placed my order above. It was shipped on the 1st and delivery is showing the 11th...man I hate UPS, they are so slow!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm late to the party. 203 up front for sure. You're going to be disappointed with 180 on the front. You could have also saved a little cash with Zee on the front instead of Saints.
I've got SLX on every bike in my house and they're great. 
I'm switching the brakes on my Krampus to Zees for the dual pistons.


----------



## RRsRRs (Nov 24, 2017)

NYrr496 said:


> I'm late to the party. 203 up front for sure. You're going to be disappointed with 180 on the front. You could have also saved a little cash with Zee on the front instead of Saints.
> I've got SLX on every bike in my house and they're great.
> I'm switching the brakes on my Krampus to Zees for the dual pistons.


I'll see how the 180 does. I can always order a 203 if I need it.

And I forgot to update my post. I actually went with Zee levers & calipers front and rear not the Saints.


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

I tried 180s and like NYrr496 said, I was disappointed... Went to 203s with the SLX setup and I'm still not super happy. I should have asked !


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm 220lbs. I combined my zee and XT brakes a while ago to make 2 brake sets with zee front caliper and XT rear caliper brakes. My 6" bike is running 8/8 rotors and the hardtail is running 8/7. I have no idea what they weigh, but i have brakes i can't possibly overheat that feel natural in my hands. The 'squeeze feel' between saint/xt calipers isn't quite the same, but it feels completely intuitive.

The Zees feel pretty awesome on every bike, but this gives up nothing.

________

Regarding the OP, i would have installed some 8" rotors first and then gone from there. Big rotors can fix a lot of clyde brake problems, and it doesn't matter what calipers you're using.


----------

